# Looking for a place in Clark Co to deer hunt



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been looking for 5 years now for a place to bowhunt in or around New Carlisle/Clark Co. area. Ive tried the usual approaches/ knocking on doors, offering help, offering part of the bounty and everything thing else and have struck out year after year. I figure if i start looking way before season again, I may get lucky and find something this year. Im only looking to bow hunt only(no gun). Any help?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

TomC - pm sent


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

ive given up on clarke co and the new carlisle area. No permission from anyone anywhere in the area. Tried everything. Oh well.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't give up on my PM information you didn't reply to.
I drove by there this morning and saw three velvet bucks together walking right through the public hunting area. As I said, very few bow hunters there and abundant deer. Just because it is public doesn't equal poor hunting.

I scouted it Sunday am in the rain to get an idea of where they are currently bedding. Heavy amounts of sign all through the public hunting land there and I puched deer twice.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey guys....TomC, I am with you man, so hard to find anywhere to hunt. I have done the same things you mentioned to no avail. Being a teacher I have always thought I would eventually come acros that family with a farm that would let me hunt. Just hasn't happened.


----------



## shootinslugs (Aug 11, 2011)

I have struck out as well in Clark County, however, I am interested in the public hunting area someone mentioned. It may be the same one I am thinking about and have hunted but if you could share with me that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont know what the deal is with clark co, its as bad as green co for trying to find any place to hunt that aint public. You figure with all the land there would be something.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

TomC said:


> I dont know what the deal is with clark co, its as bad as green co for trying to find any place to hunt that aint public. You figure with all the land there would be something.


I hear you....maybe we should go in together and buy some land. LOL


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thought I was finally going to hit the jackpot with some land, then the owner told me his wife just couldn't stand the idea of someone killing deer "in her backyard." I was bummed.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

As soon as i hit the lotto thats the first thing im going to do. Buy up decent tracks of land and set it up for deer and birds. Give the kids permission to hunt with a mentor or supervised adult and manage the land.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Same here TomC....once I win the lottery, my world will be filled with hunting and fishing.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Never give up guys...Clark and Greene county is very, very tough, but there is opportunity out there. Keep your "antenna" up all the time...I watch property transfers in the paper and will even check out recently sold property in the area. 

After my buddy sold his farm 7 years ago, I had no permission. Now, I have one spot in Greene county I share with one other guy and his son, a big farm in Fayette county with exlcusive permission (very little cover and tough hunting, but I killed a 10 pointer there 2 years ago with my bow), and a little spot in Clark 5 minutes from the house (my borther hunts it lightly too). I still bow hunt the public land every year too...much of it is good hunting.

Getting permission is all about who you know now days....days of knocking and getting permission are long over & any place that allows you with this method will be overrun with hunters. I tried this dozens of times...and I'm told I'm a nice enough guy, but it was always no, or the above (public hunting had less pressure). Every place I get permission is because I know them or there is some relationship. 

The more folks you know and that know you...the more land you can access. My theory is to be social, visible, meet new people in town. I talk with people and ask questions to find out about them (not in a stalker or inappropriate way)...people like to talk about themselves so let them. Find out WHO they know...meet them. Rinse, cycle, repeat. It works...you meet people and you will run across somebody you know that owns property. They don't always let you hunt, but it is your highest percentage chance.

I just found out last week a guy I know bought a horse farm in Clark county (I was watching it waiting for it to sell). It backs into the existing little spot I hunt and luck of the draw I know the guy form a working relationship! I already talked to him on the phone and am going over to his house this weekend to ask for permission (98% sure I will get it). I scouted it this weekend (he told me to go ahead and check it out) and it should be a nice spot...26 acres of woods and with a couple acres of field backing into 200 acres of woods.

Keep at it...I spent 2 years hunting only public land and a couple trips with a buddy as a guest. Now after workign at it I have a few private places to hunt (although I am always looking for more/better).


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Fish-n-Fool.....I hear what you are saying, and understand. I have been doing exactly what you say, hopefully one of these days it will pan out. I just want somewhere close to home that I can jump in the stand right after work for a couple hours. That would be perfect.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Horse farm acquired! Owner told me I could do as I pleased and he would like having me back there because it will be easy for him to turn everybody that comes knocking down. 

My end....I now have a little extra bush hogging to do. He wants me to use his tractor and mow down his 2 fields a couple times a year and I get my first crack at it this weekend if it drys out. 

Also - looks like a real good pinch point on this property that I will be hunting this year. Neighbors have some sort of large cameras or something hooked on trees along the ridge, but I couldn't tell from my side of the fence (I know they are serious hunters).


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Finally got a place today. Got 12 acers in eastern clark co near madison. The land is almost a 12 acre square with a creek running thru the middle of it and soy beans and corn on 3 sides. Im stoked , slip is signed and they told me i can have permission as long as i want. Im excited, gona go out in the morning and hunt/scout it. Ive taken two deer this season si i can mabey up that to 4 with this place.


----------

